# Delta Unisaw Problem



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

I have a left tilt unisaw I bought new in 2004. Evere since I've had it, the tilt adjustment binds up just before hittin 45° (maybe 1/2° shy). I usually just crank it hard until it it get there but I've always intended to try and fix it.

I've already checked the stop screw and it's not hitting it. I've checked for other interferences as well and can find nothing; Sawdust does not seem to be the problem either. It feels as if I've come to the end of the sector pinion gear, or the end of the threads on the worm gear adjusting shaft but I've looked at both and there are teeth and threads available; it just won't go (easily).

I'm about ready to take the thing apart but it's a big job and I'm hoping someone might have had this problem and can give me a clue as to what might be wrong.

Thanks,


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

Unplug the saw. Take out the insert plate and remove the saw blade. Now, in the front of and behind
where the blade usually is there are curved cast iron slides under, but close to the bottom side of the table top and they are likely very dirty. There is also a small gear on the blade tilt handle shaft that a big long curved gear rides in. Clean all of these points as best as you can, removing caked on grease and sawdust.

Now find a can of Johnson's Paste Wax and an old tooth brush. Use the tooth brush to brush wax onto the rubbing surfaces of these tracks and the gears. Crank the tilt mechanism back and forth from stop to stop and make certain that all of the rubbing surfaces are waxed all the way to the limits. I'm certain that you will discover a significant improvement in how easily your saw tilts. I use the Johnson's wax instead of oil or grease because it develops a dry crust which prevents sawdust from sticking, yet it lubricates just as well as oil and grease. Conventional oil and grease in these locations will collect large amounts of saw dust.

Now do the same with the other gears and sliding mechanisms under the saw's table. You can also remove the access door on the bottom front of the saw cabinet and work on some of the lower places that way.

To make the wood slide easier across the table top I apply Johnson't wax to the bare shiny top with a rag, let it sit 5-10 minutes, and then buff off the excess with a clean rag. You can put several coats on the top this way and it will protect your cast iron top from rusting for several months between treatment as well as making the wood slide easier.



Charley


----------



## woodentoy (Oct 17, 2019)

I have a 10" Tilting Arbor Unisaw that I have adjusted to make 45 degree cut. Now I can not return it to 90 deg. It is stuck so badly that no effort can turn the wheel to move the blade. Any ideas on how to fix this problem?


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Mine sticks too if I bind it up against the stops hard enough. I can usually bang my palm against the handle enough to free it. Worst comes to worst you might have to try and loosen the stops and turn them free from the reunion. Between this problem and sawdust getting between the stops and the trunnions preventing me from getting all the way to 45 or back to @0 I decided the best course of action was to open the stops farther and just measure 45 or 90 and not depend on the stops (which can be risky).


----------

